

Silver Portal Direct Launched Today – Feedback? - estein

We just launched our real estate investor portal today, it would be great to get feedback &amp; thoughts from other RE investors. Cheers! www.silverportaldirect.com
======
jonnyh11
Interesting approach to RE crowdfunding - higher quality, institutional
product as opposed to smaller, more bite-sized investments. Equity prioritized
over debt. Will be interesting to see if the Funds get traction when they're
launched.

Hopefully attracts a more sophisticated class of investors.

~~~
estein
Couldn't agree more! These are some of the key features we want to promote and
the true value of what Silver Portal Direct has to offer its investors.

~~~
jonnyh11
Perfect. Would love to see more in the future - will definitely check back!

